# Chiar esti sigur ca ai fi primul ?



## megamoose

Hey there. I'm just wondering if any of you would be able to do a little translation for me.

I just noticed that this site (phpbb.ro/viewtopic.php?p=39339) includes a link to my site and I'd just like to know what the conversation is about.

I'd really appriciate it if someone could just translate the posts briefly for me.



> Chiar esti sigur ca ai fi primul ?





> nu-mi spulbera siguranta





> Nu te mai chinui pentru ca nu va semana deloc template-ul final cu cel pe care il vei face. Am creat si eu template care sa foloseasca tema de la IPB si deja au aparut multe noi modificari. Deci nu te deranja degeaba. Ceea ce vezi tu acum nu este versiunea finala a design-ului. Ceea ce 100% ramane neschimbat este continutul folderului *language*
> 
> PS: sper ca nu ti-am spulberat visul.
> 
> Apropo, vezi ca daca cumva incerci sa faci o redirectare catre forum din pagina ta initiala stillzone[dot]com , nu este efectuata corect.


Thanks

Mark


----------



## OldAvatar

> Chiar esti sigur ca ai fi primul ?


Are you sure that you will be the first (doing that)?



> nu-mi spulbera siguranta


don't wreck my certainty



> Nu te mai chinui pentru ca nu va semana deloc template-ul final cu cel pe care il vei face. Am creat si eu template care sa foloseasca tema de la IPB si deja au aparut multe noi modificari. Deci nu te deranja degeaba. Ceea ce vezi tu acum nu este versiunea finala a design-ului. Ceea ce 100% ramane neschimbat este continutul folderului *language*
> 
> PS: sper ca nu ti-am spulberat visul.
> 
> Apropo, vezi ca daca cumva incerci sa faci o redirectare catre forum din pagina ta initiala stillzone[dot]com , nu este efectuata corect.



Don't struggle that much, because there is noway that the final template will look like the one which you're going to have it done. I've also created some templates using IPB theme and there are already a lot of new modifications. So, don't bother. It's worthless. What you see now is not what the final version of the design will be. The only thing that will remain 100% unchanged will be the *language* folder.

PS: I hope I didn't wreck your dream.
And, by the way, if you're trying to redirect to the forum, from your intial page stillzone[dot]com, that wouldn't work properly.


----------



## megamoose

Thanks so much for that. I really appriciated it 

You must be really good at Romainian and English 

Mark


----------



## OldAvatar

You're welcome! It wasn't such a big deal but thx for appreciation...


----------

